# كورس التحكم الالي/ وجيه جرجس -معهد الساليزيان-هديه للمهندس قشانه



## م/زيكو تك (1 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
لاحظت اهتمام المهندس قشانه بموضوع الكنترول ودوائر التحكم واهديه هذا الكتاب ولكافه اعضاء المنتدى.



(* تم حذف الروابط ،، *)


----------



## محمد العيسوى (2 نوفمبر 2008)

لا استطيع التحميل


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (2 نوفمبر 2008)

*[font=&quot]شكرا لك اخى العزيز بس طبعا احنا عارفين انك بتهدية لينا كلنا
والعلم مش حد بيعرف يجيب اخرة
ولك احسن الامنيات
شكرا
[/font]*


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (2 نوفمبر 2008)

زيكو تكييف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لاحظت اهتمام المهندس قشانه بموضوع الكنترول ودوائر التحكم واهديه هذا الكتاب ولكافه اعضاء المنتدى.
> 
> 
> ...


 
اخ زيكو الف شكر الكتاب موجود عندى بس عموما بارك الله فيك وعلى فكرة هو كتاب ممتاز ويعتبر مرجع مهم لتصميم وفهم دوائر التحكم الالى كمرجع عملى واى استفسار بخصوص الكتاب او محتوياتة انا تحت امر جميع الاعضاء وقريبا هعملكم مفاجأة عن كتاب هايل هيبقى اول مرة متاح على النت 
وشكرا لجميع الاعضاء


----------



## karamhanfy (4 نوفمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*

الاخ الفاضل زيكو بارك الله فيك كتاب ممتاز البعض من يمتلك الكتاب ولكن لاول مرة نجد هذا الكتاب فى ملف pdf وجزاك الله خير


----------



## صلاح العمرى (5 نوفمبر 2008)

اخى العزيز من فضلك
ممكن تعرفنى طريقة تنزيلة


----------



## hishont2 (6 نوفمبر 2008)

الأخ زيكو مشكور جدا لهذا الكتاب وللعلم فهو عندى بس أول مرة أشوفة pdfوشكرا جزيلا لك يا اخى


----------



## altarrah82 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا جدا


----------



## وليد عشرى (8 نوفمبر 2008)

الف الف شكر وضوع جميل شكرا اخى الكريم


----------



## وليد عشرى (8 نوفمبر 2008)

لو سمحتم حد عنده كتب أ / إميل فتح الله ( كتب معهد الساليزيان الايطالى ) فى التبريد والتكييف ولكم جزيل الشكر
حيث صدرت كتب حديثة فى التبريد والتكييف من المعهد 0


----------



## الموسوي احمد (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ادامكم الله لنا ولكل اخوانك المسلمين


----------



## جوزيف نصر (26 فبراير 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووور علي الكتاب الجميل ده و منظرين المزيد


----------



## م/زيكو تك (2 مارس 2009)

الشكر لكم انتم جميعا وفي انتظار مفاجأه المهندس قشانه


----------



## المهندس يوسف 101 (11 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر
بس الرابط لايعمل


----------



## م/زيكو تك (14 مارس 2009)

ولا تزعل نفسك يا مهندس يوسف 

الرابط الجديد  http://ifile.it/twvosg6


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (6 مايو 2009)

جارى التحميل .......................


----------



## midomshakel (18 مايو 2009)

ارجو المساعده
وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## egy_silver (18 مايو 2009)

عسى البسمة ما تفارق محياك ويجعل الخير بدربك وممشاك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (1 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخواني الكرام ونرجوا ان تعم الفائده لكافه المسلمين


----------



## light man (1 يوليو 2009)

مشكور اخي على الكتاب المفيد و الرائع وجاري التحميل ...........................................


----------



## م/زيكو تك (18 يوليو 2009)

غفر الله لنا ولكم ورزقنا ورزقكم من فضله


----------



## خالد العسيلي (18 يوليو 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير أخي زيكو و نفعنا بعلمك دوماً و أثابك عليه يوم الدين

تقبل مروري*​


----------



## wadeea mohammed (24 يوليو 2009)

مهندس ابراهيم قشانه اذا سمحت لو الكتاب عندك الخاص بموضوع الكنترول ودوائر التحكم انا محتاجه ممكن لو مافي اي مانع 
مستني ردك


----------



## toktok66 (28 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل جدا

بس ياريت طريقه تحديد الامبير والقدره للكونتاكتور في دائره السيطره للتكييف المركزي؟؟


----------



## م / ابراهيم قشانه (28 أغسطس 2009)

م/زيكو تك قال:


> السلام عليكم
> لاحظت اهتمام المهندس قشانه بموضوع الكنترول ودوائر التحكم واهديه هذا الكتاب ولكافه اعضاء المنتدى.
> 
> 
> ...


 

رائع يا ذيكو فعلا الكتاب اكيد عندى وهو من اروع الكتب لمن يريد التخصص فى مجال التحكم فهو من افضل الكتب العملية المطبوعة باللغة العربية 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## م/زيكو تك (29 أغسطس 2009)

toktok66 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> 
> بس ياريت طريقه تحديد الامبير والقدره للكونتاكتور في دائره السيطره للتكييف المركزي؟؟



لتحديد الكونتاكتور للدائره يعتمد على :
1-الامبير 2-عدد الريلهات بالكونتاكتور 3-الفولت المغذي للملف

واذا الدائره تلف منها كونتاكتور وتريد تغييره بأخر ولا تعرف المواصفات بأمكانك معرفتها من الاسلاك واقطارها لتحديد الامبير --او يمكنك بأستخدام بعض المعادلات الرياضيه ولكنها معقده بعض الشيئ


----------



## م/زيكو تك (29 أغسطس 2009)

م / ابراهيم قشانه قال:


> رائع يا ذيكو فعلا الكتاب اكيد عندى وهو من اروع الكتب لمن يريد التخصص فى مجال التحكم فهو من افضل الكتب العملية المطبوعة باللغة العربية
> بارك الله فيك



اشكرك حبيبي وكل عام وانت بخير وكل الاخوه الاعضاء
وفعلا كان كتاب جدير وواجب طرحه لانه مدرسه لكل كهندس كهرباء وميكانيكا


----------



## محمد حسنن (8 أكتوبر 2009)

*Egypt*

Thanks


----------



## hamadalx (8 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا لك أخى العزيز


----------



## شريف السيد سعد (10 أكتوبر 2009)

كتاب رائع فى الكنترول شكرا جزيلا


----------



## hishamna (1 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
كل عام وانتم بخير .:2:
هل منكم من يعرف معهد دون بسكو (السالزيان) الموجود بشبرا .
ما هي اسعار كورسات اللحام ؟ وكورسات مفتش اللحام؟
ماهي اسعار كورسات الاختبارات اللااتلافية ndt؟
وكم هي مدة الكورسات ؟ وهل المعهد ممتاز ويعطي شهاده معتمدة ولا لأ؟
شاكرين لكم حسن الاهتمام


----------



## hishamna (2 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
كل عام وانتم بخير .:2:
هل منكم من يعرف معهد دون بسكو (السالزيان) الموجود بشبرا .
ما هي اسعار كورسات اللحام ؟ وكورسات مفتش اللحام؟
ماهي اسعار كورسات الاختبارات اللااتلافية ndt؟
وكم هي مدة الكورسات ؟ وهل المعهد ممتاز ويعطي شهاده معتمدة ولا لأ؟
شاكرين لكم حسن الاهتمام


----------



## lool2009 (13 يناير 2010)

_sanx alot my dear friend_


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (13 يناير 2010)

ياريت تحمله على الفور شيرد لان التو شيرد لايفتح


----------



## Alaa Mohammed (21 فبراير 2010)

thank you very much


----------



## Acalidus (24 فبراير 2010)

thank u for ur great work ..D


----------



## jamilar (13 أبريل 2010)

help me please .................


----------



## amr fathy (13 أبريل 2010)

شكرا جزيلا جدا


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

مليون سلام
ومليون شكر


----------



## aati badri (15 أبريل 2010)

hishamna قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> كل عام وانتم بخير .:2:
> هل منكم من يعرف معهد دون بسكو (السالزيان) الموجود بشبرا .
> ما هي اسعار كورسات اللحام ؟ وكورسات مفتش اللحام؟
> ...


 

ردوا على أخاكم ياشباب


----------



## مدكور عرابى (2 مايو 2010)

مش عارف احمل الكتاب ممكن حد يدلنى على الطريقة؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Bilal Al Melegy (30 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد حسين يوسف (5 يونيو 2010)

ياريت حد يقول طريق التحميل وشكرا بجد انا محتاج الكتاب


----------



## ahmed samy aly (30 يوليو 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## wael azab (15 مارس 2011)

شكرا على الكتاب وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## صارووخ (8 أبريل 2011)

ممكن شرح التحكم فى الموجات فوق الصوتيه
واستخداماتها فى قياس معدل السريان(التبريد والتكييف)


----------



## gadoo20042004 (8 أبريل 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## the lord (8 أبريل 2011)

شكرااااااا لك ولكن ممكن اى اخ يرفعة على موقع تانى انى لااستطيع تحميلة من الوصلتين


----------



## كندي يونس (17 ديسمبر 2011)

الف شكر على الكتاب الرائع


----------



## egystorm (18 ديسمبر 2011)

hishamna قال:


> السلام عليكم :
> كل عام وانتم بخير .:2:
> هل منكم من يعرف معهد دون بسكو (السالزيان) الموجود بشبرا .
> ما هي اسعار كورسات اللحام ؟ وكورسات مفتش اللحام؟
> ...



دا صورة لكورسات معهد الدنبوسكو بس مش بتاعة السنة دى ممكن تتصل بيهم من العنوان


----------



## thaeribrahem (18 ديسمبر 2011)

lمشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ghost man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## alianhassan (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الخير *


----------



## عبدالمجيد أحمد علي (22 يناير 2012)

شكرا ولكن لا يمكن التحميل


----------



## nofal (22 يناير 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا ولو سمحتم الكتاب مرة أخرى .


----------



## الشريف محمد احمد (11 فبراير 2012)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ربنا يثبت الاجر انشاء الله
بس حابي استفسر عن التحكم الالي في التبريد والتكييف
لانو انا في بدايه خامسه ميكانيكا 
والبحث المقرر لي التحكم الالي في التبريد والتكييف 
الرجاء المساعده وجزاءكم الله خير


----------



## دمتم بخير (12 فبراير 2012)

*ياريت لو على موقع اخر*

ياريت لو على موقع اخر
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جادر محمد ذاكر (9 أغسطس 2012)

ارجو حد يرفع الكتاب برابط اخر مش عارفين نحمل الكتاب


----------



## nofal (10 أغسطس 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## abdelsalamn (29 أغسطس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا
*


----------



## hany27 (7 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## علاء محمد موسى (12 يوليو 2013)

برجاء رفع الكتاب مرة اخرى لانه غير متاح على الرابط
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## drmady (13 يوليو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

